# Change incoming MIDI channel from controller



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm using multis for articulation switching. It works great in Logic being able to switch the channel on a note by note basis. 

Unfortunately it's pretty clunky from the keyboard. I have to set the MIDI channel from the track inspector to play with different articulations. Then switch back to "All" to start programming.

There has to be a better way!


Ideally I'd like to use another MIDI controller, maybe 16 buttons, that will switch incoming/recorded MIDI channel. Functioning just a like a key switch really, in the physical world at least. 

Obviously this would be an intermediary software like bomes or MIDIpipe. However I don't own bomes and pipe doesn't have any controller mapping. Free options appreciated!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 7, 2017)

Can be done with a multiscript...


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 8, 2017)

But that wouldnt change the channel of the recorded midi notes. I'm imagining something like this

MIDI Keyboard (Ch1) -> MIDI CC controllable MIDI Channel Router -> DAW Instrument Track (recorded notes ch 1-16) -> Kontakt Multi


----------



## tack (Feb 8, 2017)

I do exactly this, but I do use Bome MIDI Translator. BMT has revolutionized my MIDI workflow. 

This is probably misplaced in the Kontakt subforum if you're looking for something at the DAW level instead (to affect recorded notes). I'm not aware of a free solution that accomplishes this in a universal way. I could just encourage you to invest in BMT as it really unravels a world of new possibilities.


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes youre probably correct this is the wrong place to post. Ill look at Bomes, thanks


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 8, 2017)

Would you mind expanding on how you set up bomes to do this?


----------



## szcz (Feb 8, 2017)

I once wrote a multiscript which does just that, routes data to defined midi channels, which you can change by key switches. Maybe you find it useful.
http://waveforms.fairlyconfusing.net/2014/10/automatable-midi-channel-router-script.html


----------



## tack (Feb 8, 2017)

DanielBrunelle said:


> Would you mind expanding on how you set up bomes to do this?


I have Bome take input from my various MIDI controllers, do translation, and output to a virtual MIDI device that my DAW uses for MIDI in. The virtual MIDI device is actually LoopBe, but it could be a BMT virtual MIDI device. (I prefer LoopBe as it can be opened by multiple applications simultaneously, unlike BMT.)

I assign different MIDI channels coming into BMT different functions. I won't open that particular Pandora's box, but suffice it to say that anything coming into BMT on channel 16 is redirected to the "current" MIDI channel out to virtual MIDI device.

The "current MIDI channel" is controlled by other input MIDI messages. I use channel 15 for such messages, and IIRC it's just note based events. So, for example, if BMT gets note 1 on channel 15, it sets the current channel 1, note 2 would set to channel 2, etc. Currently I have some buttons my control surface configured to send those messages. When the event comes in, BMT has a rule to set a global variable. (I use gc for global channel.)

Then any events coming in on channel 16 get output on channel 'gc' to the virtual MIDI device my DAW is listening to.

Hope that made sense.


----------

